# Eclipse und externe libraries



## Guest (4. Apr 2006)

Hi, 

ich verwende in meinem Programm externe libraries wie z.B. JDOM. Wenn ich das Projekt exportiere bekomm ich diese nicht mit ins JAR File...

Grrr... in der 2er Version habe ich das doch auch schon hinbekommen  ???:L 

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## AlArenal (4. Apr 2006)

FatJAR Plugin....


----------



## RicoSoft (5. Apr 2006)

oder die externen libraries beim aufruf auch erwähnen, entweder im manifest der jar-datei oder mittels der classpath-option von java


----------



## Steven (5. Apr 2006)

das fatJar ist super! Danke!


----------

